# What is your best side



## The Butt Man (Jun 15, 2018)

The Fourth of July is quickly approaching us, and I can't wait to load my smoker for the celebration.  Every year it is my job to cook the meat for our family get together. This year I would like to bring a side dish also. I would like to have something that is not the typical side dish that can be found on google. Something that would really WOW them.
Does anyone have any secret side dish they are willing to share for ideas. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 15, 2018)

I made wild rice mushroom bake last Thanksgiving, https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wild-rice-mushroom-bake
I used Cremini mushrooms. I added cooked, chopped bacon! It was delicious! I love mushrooms and that was the thing I really wanted to feature in the dish.
Word of caution, 2-3 hours in a crock pot on "keep warm" after it's done turns it to mush... and that's one of the MANY reasons I got a smoker. I need the oven space! I don't know what time and temp you'd do for this in the smoker.

Everybody loves when I make homemade mac'n'cheese, especially with bacon! But, you could add many things to that, jalapenos, mushrooms, ham, etc and that could be a hit. I smoked it a couple days ago and it was pretty good.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 15, 2018)

What kind of meat will you be cooking.  That might help with the suggestions


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 15, 2018)

dcecil said:


> What kind of meat will you be cooking.  That might help with the suggestions


I am cooking a Boston butt, a couple whole chickens, and I think I am going to have to do some of these pork shots I've been seeing in the carousel.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 15, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I made wild rice mushroom bake last Thanksgiving, https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/wild-rice-mushroom-bake
> I used Cremini mushrooms. I added cooked, chopped bacon! It was delicious! I love mushrooms and that was the thing I really wanted to feature in the dish.
> Word of caution, 2-3 hours in a crock pot on "keep warm" turns it to mush... and that's one of the MANY reasons I got a smoker. I need the oven space! I don't know what time and temp you'd do for this in the smoker.
> 
> Everybody loves when I make homemade mac'n'cheese, especially with bacon! But, you could add many things to that, jalapenos, mushrooms, ham, etc and that could be a hit. I smoked it a couple days ago and it was pretty good.


Thank you. I am a sucker for mushrooms.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 15, 2018)

My go to side that you can't find just anywhere is Jack Daniel's Smokey Bacon Mac and Cheese. Couple that with some Bourbon Bread Pudding for desert and you'll have them talking about it till next fourth of July.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 15, 2018)

I would suggest a savory (as opposed to a sugar added sweet) German potato salad. The acid in the vinegar is a nice foil to the fat in the pork and chicken.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 15, 2018)

The Butt Man said:


> I am cooking a Boston butt, a couple whole chickens, and I think I am going to have to do some of these pork shots I've been seeing in the carousel.


Thats exactly what I was going to recommend.  Chris did a great job with those.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 15, 2018)

You could get the tang/acidity to oppose the meat fat from the Mac'n'cheese by adding yellow mustard and mustard powder to the cheese sauce.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a simple yet delicious shrimp ceviche that I have taken to work parties, cookouts, etc. that always gets high praise. It's really awesome if you toss in some fresh scallops. Very different from all the beans/mac-n-cheese/potatoes sides, cool and refreshing. No cooking required just chopping things up. Let me know if interested. Oh, and I love the pork shots too! I did the cream cheese mixed with shredded cheese and some diced jalapeno version, really good.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 15, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> My go to side that you can't find just anywhere is Jack Daniel's Smokey Bacon Mac and Cheese. Couple that with some Bourbon Bread Pudding for desert and you'll have them talking about it till next fourth of July.


By chance would you be able to me me in the direction of those recipes.  They both sound great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's a few to consider, in step by step form:
*BLT Rollers*
*Dried Beef Roll-ups
Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)*
*Corn Bread*


Bear


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 15, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> I have a simple yet delicious shrimp ceviche that I have taken to work parties, cookouts, etc. that always gets high praise. It's really awesome if you toss in some fresh scallops. Very different from all the beans/mac-n-cheese/potatoes sides, cool and refreshing. No cooking required just chopping things up. Let me know if interested. Oh, and I love the pork shots too! I did the cream cheese mixed with shredded cheese and some diced jalapeno version, really good.


If you get a chance, I would like to see that shrimp recipe.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 15, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Here's a few to consider, in step by step form:
> *BLT Rollers*
> *Dried Beef Roll-ups
> Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)
> ...


Great!!! Thank you for the suggestions. I definitely have a lot of directions to go.


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 16, 2018)

The Butt Man said:


> If you get a chance, I would like to see that shrimp recipe.


I'll write it up in the next day or so and get it to you ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

Going to just link a recipe I discovered and it's always been a hit.. 

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2017/04/slow-cooker-cheesy-creamy-corn.html#axzz5IbH7ugdS
The above I've done but the real winner to me? The one every one wants every christmas/thanksgiving?

http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2014/11/winter-skillet-creamed-corn.html

**I think people just like to see the skillet but both recipes are good**

Another one I do that people love are my fancy ass Baked Beans, which I have no true recipe for from a book:
4 pounds of dried beans<Navy..Pinto..> That you then soak over night in water.
1 pound of the following; Ground beef. Ham. Bacon.
1 Jar of Pickled<Sweet> Jalapenos
1 Big can of Bush's Baked Beans, your flavour of choice.
2 cans Rotel Tomato+Chilles <These days they got a few kinds. Used to be just green chilles and tomatos!>
1-2 cup of BBQ Sauce
2 Sticks of Butter. Yes. Two. Sticks.
Sriracha to Taste
Heaps of Garlic. Heaps of Red Pepper Flakes. <Or really, to taste>.
Chilli Sauce.
Brown Sugar.

So you soak the dried beans overnight. Strain out the water. Then you fill the cooking pot up, cook the beans for a few hours, until soft. Drain again. Then you add in -every thing-. Keep in mind you want to cook the beef and bacon before adding them in. Your goal here is to heat it through and simmer it so the flavours meld. They do get quite soft, you can probably boil them for less time, but I personally like softer beans.

Now you can serve them like this which works fine, or put in a casserole dish at 350 for 30 mins or so. Till a crust forms on them. This part is optional. Some times we do it, some times we don't. Also this makes a -huge- batch, but it freezes well. 

**RUM CAKE**

BACARDI RUM CAKE   

1 c. chopped pecans or walnuts
1 (18 1/2 oz.) pkg. yellow cake mix
1 (3 3/4 oz.) pkg. instant vanilla pudding
4 eggs
1/2 c. cold water
1/2 c. Wesson oil
1/2 c. Bacardi dark rum (80 proof)

Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Grease and flour 10 inch tube pan or 12 cup Bundt cake pan. Sprinkle nuts over bottom of pan. Mix all ingredients together and pour over nuts. Bake 1 hour. Cool. Invert on serving plate. Prick top. Drizzle smooth glaze evenly over top and sides. Allow cake to absorb glaze. Repeat until all glaze is used.

GLAZE:

1/4 lb. butter
1/4 c. water
1 c. granulated sugar
1/2 c. Bacardi dark rum

Melt butter in saucepan. Stir in water and sugar. Boil 5 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat and stir in rum. Optional: Decorate with whole maraschino cherries and border of sugar frosting or whipped cream. Serve with seedless grapes dusted with powdered sugar.

A few notes on this one; I do not personally use nuts. I replace nuts for cranberries, blueberries etc. And I let the glaze cool enough that the rum can't cook off..I've been known to be a bit..liberal with the rum. We had some one get drunk off my rum cake before. It's easy to do, and people -always- rave about rum cake!

Also Shortbread..I can actually get out some of my Irish and Scottish cook books for some bang up Puddings...but I'll stop for now before I do a 12 page post on food. Which I can easily do LOL.


----------



## CharlotteLovesFood (Jun 16, 2018)

I never really think in terms of sides always the whole plate so a tough one for me...

But I do like...

basmati rice with small chopped up salad mixed in or cous cous version

Baby potatoes boiled and tossed in butter + garlic and herb

Greek salad with chips/fries + feta cheese 

Smashed baby baked potatoes with butter, garlic, sea salt and black pepper.

Turkey wrapped asparagus 

Apple salad

Grilled artichokes + grilled peppers with a drizzle of oil and salt + pepper 

Courgette/zucchini boats stuffed with salsa + cheese


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

Derp, forgot another one that has -always- been a hit around here... 

PICKLE WRAPS:
Pickles, we tend to use tobasaco pickles, or some sort of spicier pickle.
Cream Cheese.
Honey deli ham <The cheap thin stuff>
Flour Tortilla
Garlic Salt.

Roughly chop pickles, put in food process with softened cream cheese and garlic salt. Blend until it looks like pickle relish chunks with cream cheese. Smear a healthy layer on a flour tortilla, put piece(s) of ham on them. Roll up, cut into serving portions. Watch them disappear in short order.
*I don't use actual pickle relish because it tends to be a bit to watery, and sweet. Some times we add in a dash of hot sauce, etc.*


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2018)

We seem to always do ABT's, beans & coleslaw!
AL


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Going to just link a recipe I discovered and it's always been a hit..
> 
> http://www.deepsouthdish.com/2017/04/slow-cooker-cheesy-creamy-corn.html#axzz5IbH7ugdS
> The above I've done but the real winner to me? The one every one wants every christmas/thanksgiving?
> ...


Thank you so much!!! That bean recipe sounds REALLY good.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 16, 2018)

CharlotteLovesFood said:


> I never really think in terms of sides always the whole plate so a tough one for me...
> 
> But I do like...
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. My family are huge fans of asparagus and zucchini. So I’m sure I will have to give a couple of these a try st some point.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Derp, forgot another one that has -always- been a hit around here...
> 
> PICKLE WRAPS:
> Pickles, we tend to use tobasaco pickles, or some sort of spicier pickle.
> ...


Lol. You weren’t kidding about being full of ideas. This one sound easy and delicious. Thanks again.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 16, 2018)

dcecil said:


> By chance would you be able to me me in the direction of those recipes.  They both sound great.


I'll send them to you.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 16, 2018)

The Butt Man said:


> Lol. You weren’t kidding about being full of ideas. This one sound easy and delicious. Thanks again.


I'm fairly used to cooking most if not all big meals for the holidays ;) Get alot of practices in changing things up when you do that. I'm sure more will come to my mind at random times Lol!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 17, 2018)

And back with another one that a friend does and I always like..

Buy good frozen bread dough <How many you need is up to you>

You will need for each loaf of dough a bag of mixed cheese <The flavour is entirely up to you. I copy my friend and use six cheese blend>. You also will need a pound of sausage or pepperoni <If sausage, make sure it's cooked up and crumbled>. 
*Also ample garlic butter..*

Effectively.. roll the dough out flat, smear with garlic butter, evenly put the cheese and sausage around it. Roll it up, crimp the ends so nothing leaks out..bake per usual..giant cheese roll!


Lets see.. I don't think I'll have to put the directions; just remind every one.. Chex Mix! Which can also be smoked. Chex Mix is a classic snack dish and if you do a picnic...it's just perfect for it, right? I'll stop before I end up spending hours digging through my recipes for all the things I've made and made again lol.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 17, 2018)

Chili’s whup a$$ cole slaw or the cilantro always good for pp


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 18, 2018)

The Butt Man said:


> If you get a chance, I would like to see that shrimp recipe.



Hey All, 
Here's my shrimp ceviche recipe. Like many things there are a thousand different ways to do it but here's one way!

Fiesta Shrimp Ceviche

1 pound medium shrimp, cooked, peeled, tail removed, each shrimp cut into 3-4 pieces
6 Tablespoons fresh lime juice (about four limes, I’d buy a couple extra, can always make drinks with them– really, squeeze your own fresh limes, it’s worth it!) :)
1-2 tsp Kosher salt
1 tsp sugar
¾ - 1 cup yellow pepper ¼” dice
¾ - 1 cup red pepper ¼” dice
1-2 tsp minced garlic (or more if you’re a garlic lover)
½ cup finely chopped green onion, green and white part
2-3 jalapeno peppers finely chopped (seeded and deveined if you don’t like hot or more if you do!)
1 avocado ¼-1/2” dice (or whatever size you like)
2 tsp olive oil
Tortilla chips – I like the blue corn chips, but use what you like. I avoid highly salted chips as it distracts from the ceviche
Optional: diced mango
Optional: scallops cut roughly into the same size as the shrimp


In a non-reactive bowl, mix lime juice, salt and sugar until dissolved. Add shrimp and other ingredients except the avocado and oil then gently fold together to blend with the lime juice. There should be free liquid but you don’t need soup. Cover and refrigerate and for a couple hours to let the flavors blend. When ready to serve add the avocado and drizzle with olive oil and fold together to coat the avocado or it will start browning. This can all be mixed on the fly but it’s better to let it sit a little while. Serve with chips and enjoy!

If you want fancy serve in a martini glass! ;)

Note: the avocado can be added with other ingredients but I prefer adding it shortly before serving also if there are people who don’t like avocado it can instead be cut into large strips to easily avoid – everyone is happy!

Note: If adding mango use a nice ripe one, it can be added with other ingredients. I recommend about ½ a cup to start or do whatever you like.

*Standard disclaimer: Raw seafood can make you sick or dead. *

If adding scallops: I use sea scallops that I personally harvest while scuba diving so I know they are of high quality and have been handled properly. I know most people don’t have this option so be sure to go to a reputable fish monger. Cut into roughly ½” pieces or if using bay scallops leave whole or cut in half if large. Add together with the other ingredients. *MUST refrigerate at least 2hrs* to allow the lime juice to “cook” the scallops. Longer is OK. Gently mix a couple times while “cooking”. Depending on quantity added, either cut down on the shrimp or prepare additional lime/salt/sugar mix to ensure a good coating on everything. There should be a fair amount of free liquid present but you don’t need soup.

*Standard disclaimer: Raw seafood can make you sick or dead. *


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 18, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> medium shrimp, cooked, peeled, tail removed, each shrimp



That sounds really good! Does the shrimp stay firm even if you add it precooked?


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 18, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> That sounds really good! Does the shrimp stay firm even if you add it precooked?


Yes, the shrimp stays nice even precooked. Even next day if you manage to have leftovers it is still tasty. If you have access to fresh shrimp, much like the scallops you could use fresh shrimp but you need to consider serious food safety issues.


----------



## The Butt Man (Jun 18, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Hey All,
> Here's my shrimp ceviche recipe. Like many things there are a thousand different ways to do it but here's one way!
> 
> Fiesta Shrimp Ceviche
> ...


Thanks for coming back to this topic to post that. I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 19, 2018)

I have done some smoked twice baked potatoes for mother's day.
This is Jeff's recipe but i have done it and they turned out amazing!
https://www.smoking-meat.com/smoked-twice-baked-potatoes

i modified it to add ground pork and bacon and remove the jalapenos...








i did the baking and stuffing ahead of time then finished the second bake right before serving (to serve hot) worked out awesome, everyone loved them!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## zwiller (Jun 19, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I would suggest a savory (as opposed to a sugar added sweet) German potato salad. The acid in the vinegar is a nice foil to the fat in the pork and chicken.



That's crazy...  Was going to post that myself but thought no one would dig that.  I have friends that have never had sauerkraut...  You also bring up the key point.  The best side contrasts the protein.  Sweet barbarcue: savory side and vice versa.  So it's less about the actual dish and more about getting things to work together.  As was already posted a simple baked potato can rock it with ribs and chicken slathered in sweet vinegary sauce.  

All this being said, I almost feel that it is my duty to "keep it real" on the 4th and take it easy on the cue.  Burgers, dogs, beans, mac salad ,etc.  We rock a ton of munchies and my favorite is simply radishes with a little salt served with beer.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 19, 2018)

zwiller said:


> my favorite is simply radishes with a little salt served with beer.


I have to ask if you have any Danish in the family tree. Radishes and a dish of cucumber salad is mandatory at all my families get togethers. Doesn't matter what else is being served those two items will be there.


----------



## zwiller (Jun 19, 2018)

No Danish, 100% German.  Thought it was a German thing but you are exactly right, cucumber salad too!


----------



## oddegan (Jun 19, 2018)

You might be right. I'm 50/50 Danish and German. This might be the German side coming out. And friends who have never had sauer kraut? You don't need those kind of friends.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

Yup, Most of us Pennsylvania Dutch & Pennsylvania German love Radishes & Cucumber Salad.
And Sauerkraut.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Jun 20, 2018)

OMG, the thought of the 4th chowing down on radishes and drinking beer while prepping the food for the grill...  Maybe some pickled beets?  :p  

Anyway the point I was making with radishes is to be sure and have some cold sides too and they can be as simple as sliced veggies.  Yin and yang, compare and contrast.  Hot and cold, sweet and sour, healthy and fried, etc.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Jun 20, 2018)

Watermelon Tempura sticks with a cream cheese dipping sauce is a big hit around my place, especially if you do it fondue style. So far no one I know has figured it out. Prosciutto and melon can be battered and fried as well.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jul 3, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Hey All,
> Here's my shrimp ceviche recipe. Like many things there are a thousand different ways to do it but here's one way!
> 
> Fiesta Shrimp Ceviche
> ...


 I had to come and search out your fiesta shrimp ceviche recipe. I thought I'd saved it. It is one of the things I'm making tomorrow to celebrate Independence Day. Thanks for posting the recipe!


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 3, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> I had to come and search out your fiesta shrimp ceviche recipe. I thought I'd saved it. It is one of the things I'm making tomorrow to celebrate Independence Day. Thanks for posting the recipe!



You're welcome! Enjoy, and Happy 4th!


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 3, 2018)

My go to side is the smoked man n cheese recipe from Jeff.  Love that stuff!

Can someone tell me what ABTs are?  I keep seeing it and I'm too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## WaterRat (Jul 3, 2018)

banderson7474 said:


> My go to side is the smoked man n cheese recipe from Jeff.  Love that stuff!
> 
> Can someone tell me what ABTs are?  I keep seeing it and I'm too stupid to figure it out.



So many acronyms! AtomicBuffaloTurd. Basically a stuffed jalapeno or other pepper wrapped in bacon (or not). There's a forum section for them "ABTs".


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

